# Fitness Programming and Recovery



## soy-boy-1212 (Jun 27, 2019)

The newest PJ Medcast features Coach Drew, an AFSOC Strength & Condition/Fitness coach. Listen in and get some knowledge about how AFSOC trains and rehabilitates its tactical athletes. Again, an incredible wealth of information that helps anyone training to become a cool guy (or gal), or who already is one!

PJ Medcast 177


----------

